# Testicles vibrating/twitching



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 11, 2013)

Been on TRT for almost 3 months now and ball are well shut down. Been using Testim gels. For the last wk my right testicle has been twitching almost constantly. 

Anyone have any ideas what it could be??


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 11, 2013)

Buuaahhhaaaa


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 11, 2013)

Wtf have no idea


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lack of use.  Are you using HCG or Clomid?

If not they may shrink down pretty small - and that could be the cause of the feelings. 

I suggest you talk to your doctor and describe the symptoms so that they can determine the best course of action for you.


----------



## PFM (Jul 11, 2013)

You may have strained the muscle that contracts the testicle causing a spasm.


----------



## trim (Jul 11, 2013)

take your cell phone off vibrate or move it to a different pocket


----------



## Seeker (Jul 12, 2013)

It could be a variety of causes. Best would be to go see a urologist and get an ultrasound too.


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2013)

Only im sorry but I had to =))


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 12, 2013)

First sign of being gay.  Sorry dude.


----------



## JM750 (Jul 12, 2013)

You guys are fucking horrible! LOL
The only time my balls vibrate is when i'm pounding pussy. And it would actually be more like an Earthquake then vibration!


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2013)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> Been on TRT for almost 3 months now and ball are well shut down. Been using Testim gels. For the last wk my right testicle has been twitching almost constantly.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what it could be??



I have had nut pain while on trt, but no twitching.  Best to speak to you doc.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 12, 2013)

You should be able to get a quick answer over the phone
Just call any guynecologist out of the phone book.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 12, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Lack of use.  Are you using HCG or Clomid?
> 
> If not they may shrink down pretty small - and that could be the cause of the feelings.
> 
> I suggest you talk to your doctor and describe the symptoms so that they can determine the best course of action for you.



Possibly over use! Im not using HCG or Clomid. I have an appointment for next month so will ask him then. 

Until then its twitchy nuts for me.


----------

